# Green Dragon Kung Fu?



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Oct 19, 2002)

I've only heard rumors about it . Does anybody here take it or know anything about it?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *I've only heard rumors about it . Does anybody here take it or know anything about it? *



Another forum I've been looking at has someone who is in the Green Dragon Kung Fu Association, I asked him about it, I haven't heard back yet, but I believe it is more an association of schools rather than a specific system or style.


7sm


----------



## chufeng (Oct 20, 2002)

The Green Dragon Kung Fu Society teaches many systems...

Their claim (by their own admission) to fame is teaching the most Chinese forms than any other school or association. They have video tapes available for almost all of their forms. What they teach is NOT the style, Green Dragon Kung Fu...but just about everything else.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

are you talking about the green dragon society from phoenix, now moved to chicago, i think?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

The Green Dragon Kung Fu Association I was talking about is out of Canada, don't know if there is any relation between the two.
Here is the link to the association I had spoken about. 
Jsut to clear this up, I have no affiliation with this group, just spoke with someone on a forum that did.


7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

yes, i know who youre talking about, now. green dragon society is a different group.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 23, 2002)

Are you talking about, The Zen Environmental Studies Institute ?

Thats the only thing I can find for Green Dragon Society that makes any sense.


7sm


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 23, 2002)

There is a Green Dragon Kung Fu school here in Akron, Ohio.  They sell video's through Inside Kung Fu magazine.  Might that be who you're referring to?

WhiteBirch


----------



## ekkaia (Jan 12, 2003)

the green dragon association in canada is just the name of the school. they teach many styles including hung gar, bak mei, lung ying, etc, but they're not the same as the green dragon society in the states.


----------



## Silentwarrior702 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've only heard rumors of some underground school i(n California I believe).
Apparently, the Grandmaster is capable of breaking things with his tongue! I dunno about that one


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2009)

Silentwarrior702 said:


> Apparently, the Grandmaster is capable of breaking things with his tongue! I dunno about that one



Sounds more like a Bond-girl to me...


----------



## clfsean (Jun 12, 2009)

man... there's been a rash of thread necromancy lately...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

Bring out your dead!
[clang]
Bring out your dead!
[clang]
Bring out your dead!
[clang]
Bring out your dead!
[clang]


----------



## Ninebird8 (Jun 12, 2009)

You get to keep what you kill!! Oh, Riddick!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought the green society was a bunch of old lady doing knitting?


----------



## blindsage (Jun 12, 2009)

I always wonder how it is that so many (especially new) folks miss the obvious dates on threads.  And how you have to really be searching to find some that get resurrected, and still miss the ancient date.


----------



## kfman (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.greendragonkungfu.com/

Head Instructor is John Allen. Hard to tell how authentic their forms are.


----------



## Silentwarrior702 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyway don't know what to think. I'm sure there a lot of secrets out there that not too many know about. But if they are so secretive why do they sell there videos? They(green dragon society) could either be complete con artists or learning a martial art so deadly that it is only taught to a chosen few. Some people will criticize Dim Mak  and say it's fake. Ive personally experienced any Dim Mak training but I do believe it is real. On the other hand you have Yellow Bamboo.....UGH:idunno:
 But here's a site you can get some info on it
http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=15868867&Main=15868362
 Also I must correct my mistake by saying it's Chicago based not California


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 13, 2009)

kfman said:


> http://www.greendragonkungfu.com/
> 
> Head Instructor is John Allen. Hard to tell how authentic their forms are.



Looks like a mismesh of everything, but at the same time nothing...


----------



## DaleDugas (Jun 17, 2009)

anytime you want to step up and ask Shifu Allen to cross hands with you, feel free.

Nice and safe to snipe someone from the comfy side of a keyboard.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 17, 2009)

DaleDugas said:


> Nice and safe to snipe someone from the comfy side of a keyboard.


 

Well, it's not like they're sniping at Frank DeMaria, or another _legitimate_ student of Ch'ang Dung Sheng, is it?


----------



## DaleDugas (Jun 17, 2009)

you want to snipe anyone, you should back it up a little more.

anyone I snipe at will be able to contact me.

most net people are not even real.

why not be known as to who you actually are, rather than some made up character and tell others they have no skills.

Shifu Allen would kick anyones ***, including mine.

And I have trained with Master Gene Chicoine who was a legit student of GM Tung Sheng Chang.  He is another one who could fight.

Just find it odd that some unknown net ghost who claims to be studying pretty much every art is sniping anyone.

Train more, snipe less.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 17, 2009)

DaleDugas said:


> Just find it odd that some unknown net ghost who claims to be studying pretty much every art is sniping anyone.
> 
> Train more, snipe less.


 
Oh-kay.....which poster on this thread is the "net ghost?" I must have missed that.



DaleDugas said:


> why not be known as to who you actually are, rather than some made up character and tell others they have no skills.
> 
> Shifu Allen would kick anyones ***, including mine.
> 
> And I have trained with Master Gene Chicoine who was a legit student of GM Tung Sheng Chang. He is another one who could fight.


 
1) Legit student _for how long?_

2) _Anyone's_ ***? Sifu Allen was a pretty tough guy back in the day, but that's a bold statement. There were tougher then that are still around...

3) I'm not hiding-_and I'm no one of any consequence._ :uhyeah:


----------



## DaleDugas (Jun 17, 2009)

tensei anime lover made the sniping comments.

he seems to be nothing more than a net ghost.  no email info. no website where he teaches after having 16 years of training in a plethora of widely different chinese systems.

net ghosts should train more and snipe less.

People need to worry less about what forms people can do, and think about how those people can hit you.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 17, 2009)

DaleDugas said:


> tensei anime lover made the sniping comments.
> 
> he seems to be nothing more than a net ghost. no email info. no website where he teaches after having 16 years of training in a plethora of widely different chinese systems.
> 
> ...


 
Well, that may be, but his comment about those videos is a pretty common one-though I don't know that he's actually seen any,like I have,  probably just the list of them. 

That comment's pretty common about the list, as well.....but you know that.

Me,I usually don't have much to say about videos one way or the other, except for the blatantly bad; I've seen too many people who were _really good_ in person look _laughably bad_ for a variety of reasons.

Heck, they're not even the people the OP was looking for......:lol:


----------



## DaleDugas (Jun 17, 2009)

true.

The chicago Green Dragon people have always been metioned as being more of a cult than anything else on the East Coast.


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

I studied with the Green Dragon Kung Fu Association, we did no Green Dragon style. We trained in Hung Gar, CLF, Dragon, Bok Mei. My Sifu also studied in Chen style Tai Chi and Lama Pai so we did some of that too, but that is not part of the Association's curriculum.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 15, 2009)

DaleDugas said:


> true.
> 
> The chicago Green Dragon people have always been metioned as being more of a cult than anything else on the East Coast.



The big question is do they worship Shin Dai and David Lopan ?   Time to send in Jack Burton to kick some *** !!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dale, 

First of all it wasn't my intention to snipe, slander or trash or any other word you can come up with the Sifu mentioned. I'm sure he's legit and is the real deal when it comes to fighting and what not. If my comments were out of line then you have my firsthand apology as well as the author of those vids. As far as personal info, if you want it then pm me, but I would rather not post all my contact info on the internet just something about that sounds like massive amounts of spam would be in store. As for anime, I'm not criticizing your avatar lol.

If you have any questions as to my background, feel free to ask. Ill give you dates, instructors and contact info for those instructors so you can verify.
But my comments were based on info at hand, I'm sure if I verified it all my doubts would be erased.

Take care,


----------

